# [video] Overview of some OLL Skip Techniques



## Sa967St (Jul 28, 2012)

[youtubehd]5RP5s0iVdMU[/youtubehd]

Sorry about the audio I don't have an excellent sound card. Enjoy anyway. 

CLS http://cube.garron.us/MGLS/
OPLS http://cubefreak.net/speed/advancedf2l/opf2l.php
RV http://rowe.cubing.net/rls/
Winter Variation http://absolutemind.pagesperso-orange.fr/f2ll-fr.htm
Magic Wondeful http://cubefreak.net/speed/advancedf2l/mw.php


----------



## (X) (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice, vid Not that I will learn any of that stuff for a long time, It took me 3 years to learn OLL, but I guess this is the kind of stuff the pros use


----------



## cubernya (Jul 28, 2012)

I have my sound cranked up to the max and I can hardly hear a whisper


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I have my sound cranked up to the max and I can hardly hear a whisper


Sorry. It's fine for me. :/

I'll add subtitles.

edit: Captions added.


----------

